# The NEC classic motor show...



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys. 

I might be coming to the uk for the first time in november for the NEC classic motor show. I'm just wandering. 

Is it worth the trip ?

I'm flying to Manchester then taking the train over to Birmingham but I don't want to book the hotel and flight until I hear from someone that has been and confirms its worth a trip over the pond 

Hopefully this is in the right place 

Thanks in advance.

Ingo


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I went for the first time last year and really enjoyed it, wish I'd gone for 2 days as I'm sure we didn't see everything.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Great Show gets Bigger and Better Each Year


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

It's well worth the trip. It's worth every penny.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright booked the flight yesterday and buying the ticket for the show on the 1st of July. 

But how is Birmingham in regard to meets in parking lots on weekends ? would love to have something to do during the nights other than processing the photos I'll be taking on the show. 

Not really familiar with British weekend cruising so I'd love to know 

Thanks everyone for your input


----------

